# small engine questions



## booda119 (Jan 29, 2015)

hellow i have a 297cc briggs and stratton motor i dont know the hp it says 18hOhv on the side but its not a 18hp im trying to figure it out i have all the model # and the shaft is a solid 7/8" bore do i need a key way for a clutch ? please reply asap


----------



## dehrhardt (Apr 1, 2009)

booda. If you give us the model, type, and code from the engine, it will be much easier for someone to help you. Regarding the clutch - what are you trying to use the engine for, and do you know what it came off of? That being said, most clutches are keyed to the crank.


----------

